# My "New" Honda Hs80



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

feel like a proud Papa. found this yesterday. needs nothing except a service.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

That looks like it's in Excellent condition,what year is it. By the looks of your yard ,you won't be using it for awhile.lol



orangputeh said:


> feel like a proud Papa. found this yesterday. needs nothing except a service.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello and good morning Orangeputah,

Was the engine on this beast a repower?

What model engine/type does the new toy er beast of burden have in it?

I see that it has an air filter housing, does it have an air filter in it?

What is the the chrome plated cover for?


I have to get the mail and I will check back.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

missileman said:


> That looks like it in Excellent condition,what year is it. By the looks of your yard ,you won't be using it for awhile.lol


the hs 80 was built by Honda in the late 80's. almost 30 years old. my only concern is that some parts are NLA by honda so maybe i will need a good donor machine.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

leonz said:


> Hello and good morning Orangeputah,
> 
> Was the engine on this beast a repower?
> 
> ...


ok, buddy......here goes.

original honda gx240 8hp engine

no air filter element

chrome cover over muffler.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Good find.

Sorry orangputeh, I can't resist answering a couple of things I do know about the HS80.

_- missileman: "What year is it?"_ The newest it can be is 1991. This was the last non-hydrostatic Honda snowblower...before the 828 (1991). It was produced from 1987 – 1991.

_- leonz: What model engine/type...does it have an air filter?...What is the the chrome plated cover for?:_ Engine: GX240 (8hp), air cleaner, no filter...chrome cover is the muffler "protector" as Honda calls it.

Before I bought my HS828, I had an HS80 on layaway at my dealer for almost a year, made monthly payments and as I went in to make my last one in Oct of '91, the HS828 was on the floor and they let me make one extra payment and I went home with an 828.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Typing as you were posting...sorry orangputeh.

I'd delete my post if I could.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

AH, My GX 340 muffler on the commercial firewood splitter looked nothing like that and I ended up replacing it with
catalytic converter from Foley Engine Service due to the fumes being so bad that they made me sick. 
The 390's have a poor placement for the mufflers and the exhaust diverter plates do not do much at all. I had to use a box fan to clear the fumes sometimes with no wind on my mountain. I never had fume issues like that on any of my OEM Briggs & Stratton engines.

I always used and still use fresh premium gas and sea foam and always heated the firewood processor up with the Kerosene fired salamander as it had a 25 gallon hydraulic oil tank to heat up as well as the engine.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

You say the Honda engine made a lot of fumes. Then you say you were running a kerosene heater - don't you think you were breathing combustion fumes from the salamander? A Honda 4 stroke engine runs much cleaner than that.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

In the underground mine where I retired from we used the pellet type oxy catalyst brand catalytic converters to clean the diesel exhaust fumes and PTX catalytic converters. they worked very well when used correctly and not left idling which builds up carbon on the pellets and the metal coated Filter honeycomb on the PTX catalytic converters. 


The GX 340 made a lot of fumes period even without the salamander 15 foot away from the wood pile to I used keep warm while working. 

The 125,000 BTU Salamander I own burned cleaner than the GX340 engine ever did even in the summer when I used it to heat the Timberwolf TW-5-FC by keeping the heavy tarp on the firewood splitter to hold the heat in to warm the 25 gallons of hydraulic oil in the tank as well as the GX-340 engine and crankcase.

After I removed the Honda muffler and installed the Foley Engine Service catalytic converter there were no exhaust fumes and 
all that was exhausted was Carbon Dioxide and water vapor as byproducts of the combustion gasses cleaned by the catalytic converter.

If and when I purchase the 1028 or 1332 yamaha snow caster I will be installing a catalytic converter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Good find.
> 
> Sorry orangputeh, I can't resist answering a couple of things I do know about the HS80.
> 
> ...


thanks. out of curiosity what was the cost of the new hs80 and 828 back in 1991?


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> thanks. out of curiosity what was the cost of the new hs80 and 828 back in 1991?


Right around $1,250 for the 80 and $1,450 for the 828, both tracked.

I don't have exact numbers as I can't find the original receipt on the 828 or the payment log on the 80, but I do remember making $100 a month payments with the last one being higher. It was an extra $200 to upgrade to the 828.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

jrom said:


> Right around $1,250 for the 80 and $1,450 for the 828, both tracked.
> 
> I don't have exact numbers as I can't find the original receipt on the 828 or the payment log on the 80, but I do remember making $100 a month payments with the last one being higher. It was an extra $200 to upgrade to the 828.


wow! in 1991 i was making $9 an hour.


----------



## Advocate (Nov 29, 2015)

Pretty neat find. Good luck.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> wow! in 1991 i was making $9 an hour.


That was a lot of money. I had gotten snow plowing quotes of $900 to $1,500 per year and I had sold off my truck a couple of years earlier (not a smart move) to save up money to get a house for my family. Rent was eating my earnings up too fast. 

A family friend who was a field maintenance manager for Consumers Power recommended a tracked Yamaha YS828 and when I went to buy one, Yammy had pulled out of the US market.

Man, my wages have sure yo-yo'd over the years. In early 1979, I left Detroit, was working for GM and making $7.40 an hour. Moved up north and got a job at $3.35/hr. 

Stayed at sub $5/hr for several years, went back to school and after 3 years in 1986, started a new job at $7/hr. I made it up to $18/hr by 1991 when I bought my HS828.

I went self-employed in 1993 and then...back down to around $5/hr for the first couple of years. Used up what savings I had to keep the family going...been a fun ride over the years. :tempted:


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> feel like a proud Papa. found this yesterday. needs nothing except a service.


Very nice condition... 

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

alphaboy123 said:


> Very nice condition...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


i usually don't do this but i called the guy and made an offer over the phone since it was about and hour or so away. told him i did not want to waste each others time if he were firm on price.

he accepted. so i went to look at it and it was better than the pictures. fair price, nice guy, handed over the cash and we ended up bsing for about an hour, hahaha

my only concern is needing a part that is NLA from honda so will have to keep fingers crossed.


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i usually don't do this but i called the guy and made an offer over the phone since it was about and hour or so away. told him i did not want to waste each others time if he were firm on price.
> 
> he accepted. so i went to look at it and it was better than the pictures. fair price, nice guy, handed over the cash and we ended up bsing for about an hour, hahaha
> 
> my only concern is needing a part that is NLA from honda so will have to keep fingers crossed.


I got my hs55 4 years ago and it's still going strong.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

IMHO one of the best machines ever made for reliability and moving copious amounts of snow. He's my HS80 wheeled moving some powder...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I am going to restore mine to near pristine condition and put it on the Dubai craigslist for $15,000. Maybe some middle-eastern prince or king will buy it.

what the heck.......craigslist is free.


----------

